# Flea and tick treatment?



## alicefred (Oct 16, 2010)

Hello friends..
I was looking for the best flea and tick treatment for my Pitbull and just found Frontline TopSpot at PetCareRx Deals. According to the company it provides fast, effective and convenient treatment and control of fleas and ticks for dogs and puppies. It stops and prevents infestations and kills adult fleas, flea eggs and flea larvae. I have never tried this brand ever before, so need your advice before getting into anything. If you have any better recommendation, please let me know.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

Hi and welcome.. 

Does your dog already have fleas/ticks?

I use front line plus once a month and don't have any problem with fleas/ticks on my dog at all. I can say it works because there was a time I didn't use for like a 2 month period and my dog got her first tick..


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

I would not use anything but frontline. Most others have harsh chemicals that irritate Gargamel's skin, so its not worth it and worth the price of the Frontline. I am lucky, about to get our first freeze so I wont need any for a few months.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

I personally use a mixture of comfortis (a once a month fast acting pill that allows you to bath as much as you need) and frontline plus. The frontline plus is for ticks which thankfully I don't have a prob with, comfortis because My Lucy is highly allergic to fleas and the Frontline will break her out into a rash. (Call it the white dog syndrome). With the combo I have no issues.


----------



## alicefred (Oct 16, 2010)

Thanks to all of you for your advice.. I will certainly look at comfortis..


----------

